# Before and After pics of "flying nun" floppy ears!



## Deluna Alyssa (Feb 5, 2017)

my 5 month old gsd has "flying nun ears" that still flop over, does anyone have pics of their puppies around the same age before (around 4-5 months) and after(any age) when they are standing up?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine never had the floppy ears, and it's such a cute stage!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cute pup - they look like they are about to go up. Many say chewing helps strengthen the ear muscle and help them to go up. At 6 months and if no change i would just tell your breeder. Some ears are known to go up and flop back down due to teething. iThe ears do look like that though in my experience before they go up. Luna did not have flying ears I think because her ears were not that big. Her one ear was down when we picked her up at 12 weeks and her a few days later it when up. The tip was a little weak and some times tipped but it stood perfectly by 16 weeks. Max's ears as a pup looked liked someone tied them in a bow at the top of his head at 16 weeks. By 20 weeks they were standing straight.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna at 20 weeks 

Max at 8 weeks his one ear looks like your pups it took a few about 1 week for it to flip over his head and another few weeks for it to stand 

10 weeks


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max- 15 weeks 
Max about 23 weeks


----------

